# chat thread anyone?



## QuintinsMommy

just bored today
hows everyone?


if you don't know me I'm Rome ( im 20) and i had an almost 8 month old boy :)


----------



## EmandBub

how is Quin almost 8 months?
where's the time gone???
x


----------



## Burchy314

I am doing pretty good today. Your responses in my Breastfeeding or Formula thread made my day haha. 

So how are you today other then being bored? :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good waiting for my land lady to fix my shower lol sooon i hope quin needs a bath!
hows yyou and bump?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> how is Quin almost 8 months?
> where's the time gone???
> x

i know:cry:


----------



## EmandBub

aww how IS your shower?
did your mum come over and help you?
x


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> good waiting for my land lady to fix my shower lol sooon i hope quin needs a bath!
> hows yyou and bump?

Yeah hopefully she fixes it soon then :thumbup:

I am good, bump is good! She has been VERY active lately which I love because then I know she is doing ok.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea she came over, but she couldn't get the water off so the landlady came by 
and shes like "wow I bought the strongest stuff so this wouldn't happen" :haha: 
Little does she know I find away to break everything! 
then she was gonna come back with a part to fix it, but i had to run to my moms and then i came back and she was already gone! so now she said she be here between 2:30 and 3, (right now) hope she comes soon,


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you have a nice landlady? :)
clumsy are we? lol
don't worry, my coordination is TERRIBLE!
aww.. hope she comes soon!
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i do, i love her
when I moved in she was pregnant too, and her little guy is 2 months younger then quin , so its cute when she comes by she brings him


----------



## AriannasMama

I am super! lol. I lost my mucus plug today :happydance:. I want my little girl here now!!


----------



## EmandBub

aww! that's great! :D
I hope when I move out I get a nice landlady..

Cari that's amazing! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mrs.stokes said:


> I am super! lol. I lost my mucus plug today :happydance:. I want my little girl here now!!

:dust::dust: 
gross isn't it? 
lol


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm just sat with Ava watching t.v , her daddy's at work till 2am :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when everyone post can you say what your name ? :haha: I don't know many peoples real names  i will try to remember a few


----------



## EmandBub

Ooo.. Emeline? Em? lol
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol i know your name em .


----------



## EmandBub

just checking.. lol :blush:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shower is fixed and I've given quin a bath, hoping he will go for a nap soon :D


----------



## EmandBub

that was fast!!!! :rofl:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyone excited for halloween?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no just me? :rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

I am excited for Halloween!!! I always am! I love it even though I never have anything to do lol it is just a fun day. My friends want me to be JUNO for Halloween haha.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you really should!!
i didnt dress up last year , and my sisters friends ditched her, so I went with her, she was 15 and I was 19 (and i was pregnant) so people thought I was weird! :haha: but i got lots of candy!


----------



## Burchy314

Haha yeah I was thinking of JUNO or just painting a pumpkin on my belly haha or wearing a shirt that has a pumpkin right on my belly lol. I want to go out trick or treating or something fun but like all of my friends party that night so I wouldn't have someone to go with because my OH wont be there on Halloween night. Hopefully I can figure something out but if not I can't wait until next year to take my babby trick or treating.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, you don;t have any younger siblings to take?


----------



## Burchy314

Nope I am the youngest. I only have one brother and he is 20 and we aren't really friends. I might help out at my church this year. They have something called Trunk or Treating. The have everyone park in the church parking lot and decorate their trunks a different theme. Then the kids go around to each one and they have different contests and games. It is just a safe place for kids to have fun on Halloween.


----------



## divershona

oooooooooooo Halloween ... i love it :D

never been trick or treating though, and at 19 im a bit big to be going without younger children haha ... can't wait til my LO is big enough to be able to go, guaranteed i'll be taking him/ her with me


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how come ya never been trick or treating?


----------



## polo_princess

Can i be a teen for the night? :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes  hows you?


----------



## polo_princess

Tired!! Just having a few sneaky drinks to liven me up, i shouldnt complain, ive done nothing all day and Brooke was out with my mum, im just lazy :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well I'm jealous! haven't had a drink in along time. lol


----------



## EmandBub

I need a good drink :rofl:
x


----------



## divershona

QuintinsMommy said:


> how come ya never been trick or treating?

my mum and dad wouldn't let me and my sisters go :(

we were allowed to dress up and answer the door to all the other kids though ... what made it worse than not being allowed to go out was that all our friends used to come round to our house and see us in and be like oooo can you come with us and we wouldn't be allowed ... mega embarrassing!!!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

aww Shona! :hugs:
well, you can be different with your own bub ;)
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats no fair! poor you


----------



## polo_princess

God i havent been for over 10 years :shock: wow that makes me sound really old :dohh:

I didnt drink much at all since Brooke was born up until about 2 months ago, wedding stress drove me to drink :rofl:

Whats everyone else doing tonight? Well i guess today for you Rome?


----------



## divershona

and a drink sounds great right now especially when i've got a headache and need to sleep ... glass of wine normally helps ... grrrrrrr at being pregnant sometimes


----------



## EmandBub

haha you're not old! 
remember, you're a teen for the night ;)

Aww really?
I wasn't really a heavy drinker before
but sometimes I randomly crave vodka.. :wacko:

xx


----------



## divershona

yeah i'm going to take my LO if they want to go, and even if they dont they'll be going ... and i'll eat the sweeties :D

and tonight im planning on BnB for an hour or two ... maybe 3  and then beddy boe boes


----------



## divershona

i didnt drink much either lol, except the weekend i got pregnant :oops: lol

quite liked a glass of rose wine now and then though


----------



## QuintinsMommy

right now I'm just on bnb and reading trueblood, Quin is napping, then hes gonna have dinner and I'm going to take the dog for a walk, not very exciting lol
this morning we went to a play group but Quintin wasn't really into it today, just wanted to cuddle lol so we came back home.


----------



## polo_princess

LOL i was quite a big drinker looking back, but not a binge drinker, i would drink a bottle of wine with my dinner and watching tv for the evening.

Wine is no good though, it has so many calories, a bottle of wine is like the equivalent of a whole pizza!!

I may take Brooke out, i dont know, im not hugely into Halloween but i bet my mum will want to take her!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: we should make a poll I bet half of us got pregnant while having a little too much to drink! i know i did. ahaha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

polo_princess said:


> LOL i was quite a big drinker looking back, but not a binge drinker, i would drink a bottle of wine with my dinner and watching tv for the evening.
> 
> *Wine is no good though, it has so many calories, a bottle of wine is like the equivalent of a whole pizza!!
> *
> I may take Brooke out, i dont know, im not hugely into Halloween but i bet my mum will want to take her!!

omg I never knew that! much rather just have the pizza :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

Your photos are done :) I've re-posted them on the thread, I hope you like them x


----------



## divershona

i'd have the wine rather than pizza right now ... purely coz im not allowed the wine :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Id rather have wine and pizza :rofl:

I dont know where i read that but its always stuck in my mind because its pretty shocking.


----------



## EmandBub

I did!!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## divershona

haha, yeah it is a bit lol

is it sad that im kinda stalking this thread ?


----------



## polo_princess

Forgive me ladies, but i dont even really know who any of you are, aside from Rome (because she said lol)

The forum is SO big its hard to keep a track, once upon a time i knew almost everyone on here!!

Who's who, what are your names blah blah, you know the drill :lol:


----------



## polo_princess

Oh and im Holly, 18 *cough 24* and im biding my time before i have another LO :lol:


----------



## divershona

lol oops sorry 

Shona, 18 and pregnant with a yellow bump, thanks to LO being a shy little monster at 20 week scan hehe


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: heya Holly :)
I'm Emeline (Em, NEVER Emeline lol).. and I'm 17
clearly pregnant lol
& my little girl Eden is due pretty much any day now

Shona, don't worry!
I'm refreshing the page every 2 seconds to check if anyones posted! :blush:
x


----------



## divershona

oops i'm 19!!!!!

my birthday was last wednesday ... doesnt really feel like i've had a birthday though as i couldnt really go out and celebrate


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: heya Holly :)
> I'm Emeline (Em, NEVER Emeline lol).. and I'm 17
> clearly pregnant lol
> & my little girl Eden is due pretty much any day now
> 
> Shona, don't worry!
> *I'm refreshing the page every 2 seconds to check if anyones posted!* :blush:
> x

so glad its not just me :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: no, it's not!
I'm just being sad..
you know, I'm in alone at home on a friday night
though, there's no chocolate or wine here!
so it sucks 
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EffyKat said:


> Your photos are done :) I've re-posted them on the thread, I hope you like them x

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## polo_princess

Ohhh, both of you are getting close to the end now, are you excited?

I totally expected to go overdue with Brooke but she suprised me and came 1 day early, well by the time she was born it was 4 hours short of her DD :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your not alone, I am too, i was just changing my picture thing :) 
<---


----------



## divershona

awwwwwwww Rome he's gorgeous :D


----------



## EmandBub

hell yeah!
excited and shitting myself all at the same time ;)

aww sure she just wanted to make a fun entrance lol
xx


----------



## EmandBub

Rome, that picture of Quintin is gorgeous!!!
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Awww thats such a cute pic :cloud9:

I wasnt scared until my waters broke, then at 4am i was running round the house screaming "oh f**k im actually going to have a baby" :rofl: :rofl:

I think the first time because you dont know what to expect it makes it all the more exciting too!!


----------



## EmandBub

lol I was panicking as soon as I realised she could pretty much get here at any point now
& I'm pretty sure I'll be panicking even more once my waters break
I'm not good with surprise visits lol

but no, it's definitely that much more exciting not knowing when it'll happen!
xxx

I love your avatar btw ;)
x


----------



## divershona

polo_princess said:


> Ohhh, both of you are getting close to the end now, are you excited?
> 
> I totally expected to go overdue with Brooke but she suprised me and came 1 day early, well by the time she was born it was 4 hours short of her DD :lol:

yeah i'm rather excited, but rather nervous too! i don't feel at all ready for LO arriving but i know that i've got the basics for his/her arrival so should be ok.

he/she has a warm place to sleep (moses basket), and a cot! plenty of nappies and wipes, and enough clothes for 3 days. and tonnes of love awaiting him/her

waiting to see what i get at my baby shower before i buy any more clothes though lol, don't want to end up with tonnes that will never get worn hehe


----------



## QuintinsMommy

divershona said:


> awwwwwwww Rome he's gorgeous :D

yes i know :winkwink:



EmandBub said:


> Rome, that picture of Quintin is gorgeous!!!
> xx

thanks effykat just colour splash it for me :thumbup:



polo_princess said:


> Awww thats such a cute pic :cloud9:
> 
> I wasnt scared until my waters broke, then at 4am i was running round the house screaming "oh f**k im actually going to have a baby" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I think the first time because you dont know what to expect it makes it all the more exciting too!!


I was the same way!! I woke up went to my computer to my mom that i wasn't in labour yet :dohh: then went baack to my bed sat down and my water broke, so i tried getting back to my computer to go on bnb :haha: 
but then it just kept leaking everywhere and i was like "no this isn't really happening " i called my mom shes like "okay get ready" and im like "don't rush over take your time," then i was on bnb telling everyone how scared i was :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

What's coloursplash? :)

lol Rome!!! aww that made my day :rofl:
xx


----------



## divershona

i'll probably be exactly the same hehe, its still not really sunk in i'm having a baby lol, 

knowing my luck though my waters will go while im in college eeeek! so as of 36 weeks there will be some maternity pads in my college bag just incase my waters go and leak everywhere ... that way i won't be getting everything soaked, hopefully haha


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you're in college until 36 weeks?!
I stopped going at the beginning of the summer hols!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its like black and white, but a splash of colour lol
like these 
https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/416834-colour-splash.html


----------



## divershona

yeah i am em, im in til i pop haha, and i'll be going back about 6 weeks after LO arrives (depending on when xmas holidays are i might get longer with him/her)

feel bad for leaving LO in a nursery at 6 weeks old but i need to so that i can finish college etc, having at least 1 year out before uni though, maybe more ... see what i feel like haha


----------



## polo_princess

I think i stoped work at 36 weeks, but it was getting near to christmas so i just wanted some time off to do my christmas shopping!! :lol:

You know coloursplash? If any of you use Photobucket to host your photos online, they have the same option in their editing photo's section, its dead easy to use!! Handy for people who dont have an Iphone


----------



## EmandBub

aww well, I think it's great! :)
you're doing what's best for you and remember what we said, no one can fault you for looking out for your child ;)

I'm going back when Edie's about 3 months old
January some time once Christmas break is over ;)
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

LO will be fine in nursery Shona, dont feel bad!! Easier said than done though, I felt awful when i first left Brooke to go back to work, but after the first week it gets easier


----------



## EmandBub

really? I suck at all this editing stuff :haha:
I use picknik.com and that's the only thing I can do!
& even with that I'm pretty useless
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

divershona said:


> yeah i am em, im in til i pop haha, and i'll be going back about 6 weeks after LO arrives (depending on when xmas holidays are i might get longer with him/her)
> 
> feel bad for leaving LO in a nursery at 6 weeks old but i need to so that i can finish college etc, having at least 1 year out before uni though, maybe more ... see what i feel like haha

:hugs: 
I was suppose to go back to school this month when quin was over 6 months and I couldn't leave him :cry:
good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## divershona

thats when i'll be going back too em hehe

can't afford any more time out its going to hard enough to catch up on work that im going to be missing as it is


----------



## divershona

thanks girls :)
i know it'll be tough but i know that come the 19th of may i have about 16 months with my LO all to myself before uni :D and i can't wait :)


----------



## EmandBub

I know! 
4 months work I need to catch up on..
in so little time
& it's an important year, Uni wise :(
I chose the best time to get pregnant lol

I'm lucky, OH's mum's going to be looking after Eden for me while I'm in school
so makes it easier for me
not having to leave her with people I don't know
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Thats great you can get a relative to watch her Em, nursery is so bloody expensive, it cripples me every month :hissy:

Me and OH are trying to decide on a film to watch but he's being a PITA and channel hopping :hissy:


----------



## EmandBub

there'd be no way I could afford it!
especially not right now

PITA? lol
like the bread?
x


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> I am super! lol. I lost my mucus plug today :happydance:. I want my little girl here now!!
> 
> :dust::dust:
> gross isn't it?
> lolClick to expand...

It was gross, lol. I think I totally grossed out OH by telling him, lol.


----------



## divershona

well my dad offered to look after LO when he's around, but because of his work he's travelling quite alot and its not always predictable when he's here etc so couldnt rely on that all the time so had to sort out nursery lol


----------



## polo_princess

LOL, PITA (pain in the arse) :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:blush: oo.. right ;)
I totally knew that!
xxx


----------



## divershona

PITA ... pain in the ass 

and i get funding from college to pay for the nursery while im studying so im really grateful for that :)


----------



## AriannasMama

This thread grew really quickly, lol. I left to do some baby shopping and now its almost 10 pages long! haha.

I am Cari, 21 and almost 38 weeks pregnant with my little princess. :D


----------



## EmandBub

really?
how did you sort that?

& just a random question.
What do your OH's think of BnB?
like, you using it and talking to a bunch of strangers? lol
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> there'd be no way I could afford it!
> especially not right now
> *
> PITA? lol
> like the bread?*
> x

:rofl:


----------



## divershona

i thought about pita bread too at first lol don't worry

and thanks Holly, you had me getting out of bed to look in the kitchen to see if we had any pita bread then ... we dont :(

but its ok, i found normal bread for toast :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: we have normal bread :(
but I might see if I can pop to the shop (I always love the rhyme in that!) to see if I can get some :D
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Im not really that keen on pita bread, its a bit dry for my liking :rofl:

My OH loves me coming on here because it means he gets to play on his xbox in peace :lol:, he knows all of the mods on a first name basis without actually knowing them in real life :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I used that picnik.com for my siggy. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Ooo Rome I love it! :D
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

getting so much done today, new picy and new siggy. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I wish Luke was more like your OH!
he keeps saying I'm weird for talking to a bunch of pregnant girls I don't know
he thinks I'm addicted..
clearly by looking at my post count, I'm not ;)
xx


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> really?
> how did you sort that? *scottish government haha*
> 
> & just a random question.
> What do your OH's think of BnB? *thinks we are all mad  but he gets that its good for me to talk to other pregnant girls (and mummies too) especially when alot of my 'friends' aren't friends anymore!*
> like, you using it and talking to a bunch of strangers? lol
> xx

.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

meh, I don't have an OH to say another about my bnb addiction, I talked to my mom about girls i know on here tho, she probs thinks its a weird but she would never say that to me lol cause she knows bnb is my only social life :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

It is good to talk to others on here, because in reality how many people do you know who are pregnant that you can ask questions to? :lol:

Not many!!


----------



## divershona

QuintinsMommy said:


> meh, I don't have an OH to say another about my bnb addiction, I talked to my mom about girls i know on here tho, she probs thinks its a weird but she would never say that to me lol cause she knows* bnb is my only social life* :haha:

other than my OH this is sooooo true for me ... even facebook i only every really talk to bnb girls lol ... that is kinda sad really lol ... but i don't care, i luv u all loads and ur pretty awesome :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I neeeed pita bread! :(

& thanks Shona!
lol yeah, my mum kind of gets it, but thinks I've become addicted to the computer..
:blush: have to agree with her a little
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

divershona said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> meh, I don't have an OH to say another about my bnb addiction, I talked to my mom about girls i know on here tho, she probs thinks its a weird but she would never say that to me lol cause she knows* bnb is my only social life* :haha:
> 
> other than my OH this is sooooo true for me ... even facebook i only every really talk to bnb girls lol ... that is kinda sad really lol ... but i don't care, i luv u all loads and ur pretty awesome :DClick to expand...

do I have you on FB?


----------



## divershona

lol no problem :)

thank god for 24 hour tesco's and a daddy who loves me is all i'll say ... he's just gone out to get me pita bread haha so i can stay in and talk to you lot ... told him if i went to tesco i'd miss too much and have to read like 40 pages of posts by the time i came back haha


----------



## divershona

QuintinsMommy said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> meh, I don't have an OH to say another about my bnb addiction, I talked to my mom about girls i know on here tho, she probs thinks its a weird but she would never say that to me lol cause she knows* bnb is my only social life* :haha:
> 
> other than my OH this is sooooo true for me ... even facebook i only every really talk to bnb girls lol ... that is kinda sad really lol ... but i don't care, i luv u all loads and ur pretty awesome :DClick to expand...
> 
> do I have you on FB?Click to expand...

yep you do hehe


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: aww I wish my dad lived with me!
I'd make him do all my shopping ;)

Rome, shona's on mine if you look :)
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow quin is still sleeping, wonder when he will wake up he needed a good long nap tho, cause we went to bed kinda late, then i had to wake him up for play group this morning lol


----------



## divershona

awwwwwwwwwwww how cute :)

does he sleep through the night now?


----------



## polo_princess

pita bread at this time of night? oh how i miss being pregnant :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no! grr, lol we are having issues with sleep lately, when he was younger he was much better sleeper, then i started co-sleeping , now he wont sleep alone! and he wakes me up all night rolling around and such, so I have been trying ot get him back to sleeping in his own room but he will wake up in the middle of the night and scream!! and wont go back in his crib, its driving me insane!


----------



## EmandBub

this time of night?
it's only 10:15 lol 
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

My OH doesn't really think anything of me talking on the forum, lol. Better me talking to other pregnant girls about the grosser things of pregnancy than him, haha. Plus I always have somewhere to rant about him when he pisses me off .


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> this time of night?
> it's only 10:15 lol
> xx

its only 5:16 here


----------



## polo_princess

Is it really only just gone 10pm, feels a lot later :dohh:

Rome have you looked into Sleepsense? We had the exact same problem with Brooke, but we did that and it worked, she now sleeps in her own room all night instead of hogging our bed :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mrs.stokes said:


> My OH doesn't really think anything of me talking on the forum, lol. Better me talking to other pregnant girls about the grosser things of pregnancy than him, haha. Plus I always have somewhere to rant about him when he pisses me off .

lol very true, has your belly dropped? i wonder how long it will be for you,


----------



## divershona

nom nom nom pita bread and homous :D

gota love daddy's :D

he even got me some phish food ben and jerry's for afters :D


----------



## EmandBub

it does feel later doesn't it? lol
is it sad I'm already so tired?
it's a friday night and all I want to do is sleep!
xx


----------



## divershona

haha nope, im the same em, whatever happened to that teenage awake all night rubbish?

whoever said that obviously never met us!


----------



## polo_princess

All i want to do is sleep too, ive been partying too much lately, and im out partying at a wedding next weekend too so i need a night off :lol:

Mmmm Ben & Jerrys, i love Chunky Monkey best :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> My OH doesn't really think anything of me talking on the forum, lol. Better me talking to other pregnant girls about the grosser things of pregnancy than him, haha. Plus I always have somewhere to rant about him when he pisses me off .
> 
> lol very true, has your belly dropped? i wonder how long it will be for you,Click to expand...

Yup, baby is engaged, I am 75% effaced and 1cm dilated, so HOPEFULLY soon, lol. The doctor told me "well she could come early, but she might not" :dohh:

lol, I HATE not knowing when its gonna happen.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

polo_princess said:


> Is it really only just gone 10pm, feels a lot later :dohh:
> 
> Rome have you looked into Sleepsense? We had the exact same problem with Brooke, but we did that and it worked, she now sleeps in her own room all night instead of hogging our bed :lol:

no im looking on the website ? i dont really understand what is is?:wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I need my sleep!
but I've always been like that
if I'm tired, I'll go to sleep :)
I went to bed at 6pm once.. :blush:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mrs.stokes said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> My OH doesn't really think anything of me talking on the forum, lol. Better me talking to other pregnant girls about the grosser things of pregnancy than him, haha. Plus I always have somewhere to rant about him when he pisses me off .
> 
> lol very true, has your belly dropped? i wonder how long it will be for you,Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, baby is engaged, I am 75% effaced and 1cm dilated, so HOPEFULLY soon, lol. The doctor told me "well she could come early, but she might not" :dohh:
> 
> lol, I HATE not knowing when its gonna happen.Click to expand...

i was 1 cm dilated and soft..and he came 3 days after my doctor told me this, i was feeling when i walked like he was gonna fall out of me he was so low,


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: I need my sleep!
> but I've always been like that
> if I'm tired, I'll go to sleep :)
> I went to bed at 6pm once.. :blush:
> xx

I'm like that too , but just wait till you have LO


----------



## divershona

ive woken up at like 2 in the afternoon before now when i went to be about half 7 the night before haha ... and that was pre-pregnancy lol ... i feel like a dirty stop up now if im up past half 10

think i'll be a dirty stop up tonight hehe


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> My OH doesn't really think anything of me talking on the forum, lol. Better me talking to other pregnant girls about the grosser things of pregnancy than him, haha. Plus I always have somewhere to rant about him when he pisses me off .
> 
> lol very true, has your belly dropped? i wonder how long it will be for you,Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, baby is engaged, I am 75% effaced and 1cm dilated, so HOPEFULLY soon, lol. The doctor told me "well she could come early, but she might not" :dohh:
> 
> lol, I HATE not knowing when its gonna happen.Click to expand...
> 
> i was 1 cm dilated and soft..and he came 3 days after my doctor told me this, i was feeling when i walked like he was gonna fall out of me he was so low,Click to expand...


Yeah, she is low enough that he can feel her head when he does my exam. Mine and OH's family thinks she will be here early, Sept 25-27th, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dust: :dust: 
do you have a text buddy? :) will be lurking for your "in labour thread" :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

QuintinsMommy said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Is it really only just gone 10pm, feels a lot later :dohh:
> 
> Rome have you looked into Sleepsense? We had the exact same problem with Brooke, but we did that and it worked, she now sleeps in her own room all night instead of hogging our bed :lol:
> 
> no im looking on the website ? i dont really understand what is is?:wacko:Click to expand...

The website doesnt make much sense unless you buy the book, but basically its like a very mild version of CIO, you sit in their room beside them instead of leaving them to cry. We did it and within a week Brooke was sleeping through the night in her own room. It teaches them to fall asleep by themselves wthout being reliant on certain "props" its a really interesting read

There is a support group in the grous section for it, you should take a look, anythings worth a shot :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

Aww Cari! hopefully not long left :dust::dust::dust:

Shona, I can't seem to go to sleep at night now!
Eden seems to think night time is play time
so I'll end up finally getting to bed about 12am
& getting up again at 3/4am again :(
xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> :dust: :dust:
> do you have a text buddy? :) will be lurking for your "in labour thread" :haha:

Yes I do, plus my hospital has wi-fi, so I might be brave enough to update myself, or make OH do it :dance:. 

Thanks for the dust :D


----------



## AriannasMama

EmandBub said:


> Aww Cari! hopefully not long left :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Shona, I can't seem to go to sleep at night now!
> Eden seems to think night time is play time
> so I'll end up finally getting to bed about 12am
> & getting up again at 3/4am again :(
> xxx


Arianna is a night owl too, thats why almost no one has felt her move, lol. She starts when everyone is asleep. (got it from her daddy, hes up all night too, lol)


----------



## EmandBub

I'd love it if I could sleep in the day! lol
but we don't have proper blinds and I'm one of those ******** people that can't sleep if there's light :(
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

polo_princess said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Is it really only just gone 10pm, feels a lot later :dohh:
> 
> Rome have you looked into Sleepsense? We had the exact same problem with Brooke, but we did that and it worked, she now sleeps in her own room all night instead of hogging our bed :lol:
> 
> no im looking on the website ? i dont really understand what is is?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The website doesnt make much sense unless you buy the book, but basically its like a very mild version of CIO, you sit in their room beside them instead of leaving them to cry. We did it and within a week Brooke was sleeping through the night in her own room. It teaches them to fall asleep by themselves wthout being reliant on certain "props" its a really interesting read
> 
> There is a support group in the grous section for it, you should take a look, anythings worth a shot :lol:Click to expand...

eek! had a look its 47dollars? :nope: won't be getting that for a bit then.


----------



## polo_princess

There is an old wives tale about babies that are active at night are often born at night. Dont know how much, if any truth there is in that :lol:


----------



## polo_princess

Really? I'll pm you x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: as long as she comes out, I don't think I'm fussy about when!..
though I quite like my sleep ;) 
xx


----------



## divershona

unless im ill or already asleep i can't get back to sleep if its light out either, i've got black out curtains in my room but they don't fit the window properly so light still gets in, tends not to be too bad now, but in the summer when it got light alot earlier it was a nightmare if i got up to pee in the early hours of the morning, well til i learnt to just keep my eyes shut the entire time so i wouldnt know whether it was light or dark outside and could go back to sleep ... i just realised how wierd that is! :haha:

i onlt get about an hour and a half of sleep at a time now thanks to this little monster kicking and wriggling at night lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, I don't care when she comes out, as long as she comes out, haha.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe hope she comes soon :) i love lurking peoples " im in labour threads"

edit -both of your los i hope come soon


----------



## divershona

oooooooo no, apparently i was a day wriggler and i was born during the day, and my sister a night wriggler and she was born about 9pm so maybe some truth in it ... i'm hoping my LO decides to let me know he/she is going to arrive when im not in college so at the weekend or at night but then arrives in the day time, then i can sleep at night :D


----------



## divershona

ahhhh i feel like im going to be the only one left in teen-pregnancy at the moment :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Im so out of the loop since i havent been pregnant for what, 2 years? :shock: I used to love the tri sections and waiting for people to go into labour!!


----------



## EmandBub

divershona said:


> unless im ill or already asleep i can't get back to sleep if its light out either, i've got black out curtains in my room but they don't fit the window properly so light still gets in, tends not to be too bad now, but in the summer when it got light alot earlier it was a nightmare if i got up to pee in the early hours of the morning, well til i learnt to just keep my eyes shut the entire time so i wouldnt know whether it was light or dark outside and could go back to sleep ... i just realised how wierd that is! :haha:
> 
> i onlt get about an hour and a half of sleep at a time now thanks to this little monster kicking and wriggling at night lol

:rofl: didn't you keep bumping into things? lol
I couldn't do that!

I have pee breaks every hour or two, so my sleeping pattern is pretty much fucked :)
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I love stalking the threads x)


----------



## divershona

lol not until i bumped into my dad one night, because my eyes were closed he thought i was sleep-walking ... i used to be bad for it so he'd grabbed me to take me back to bed lol ... proper scared him when i opened my eyes and told him to get off because i needed a pee :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin is up :) bye ladies :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I think I would've been more scared that someone grabbed me in the middle of the night!!!!! lol
it always fascinates me when people sleep walk!

ETA: Aww bye Rome!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## divershona

bye rome :)

and its what he used to have to do ... i've walked halfway to town before i woke up before now (thats a 4 mile walk by the way!)


----------



## EmandBub

wooooah :rofl:
that's a little dangerous! lol
x


----------



## divershona

yeah a bit!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: hope Eden doesn't have this random quirks!
x


----------



## divershona

i hope my LO doesn't either hehe


----------



## EmandBub

lol I think I'd get a heart attack every time she left her room!
x


----------



## divershona

i'd be locking all the doors so my LO couldn't get out the house!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Oo my!
just noticed you have 1,111 posts lol
& I reached 3000!!! :D
xx


----------



## divershona

haha i noticed that too actually ... how weird !!!!

when i first joined i was like how does any1 ever get to 1,000 posts and now im like omg how did i get 1,000+ posts and still be pregnant! i have no life!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: me either!
but it's OK!
the life we have is way more special than other peoples :hugs:
x

PS. Just wrote jugs instead of hugs lol
x


----------



## divershona

uh oh, we know whats on your mind em :haha:

i'm off to bed now anyways, im starting to fall asleep whilst typing this lol

night x x x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yep, jugs and willies is what I'm all about lol

aww me too hon!
good night ;)
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: yep, jugs and willies is what I'm all about lol

:winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

what donna?
you got both? :winkwink:

ETA: Just realised it sounds like sexual harassment.. so I apologise in advance ;)
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Morning em, no baby yet ? :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Im SO hungover :dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: no, not yet :(
lol Holly :hugs:
hope you feel better!
how did Quin sleep Rome?
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awful! grr, he got up twice, and the 1st time he got up he wouldn't go back in his crib, everytime i lay him down he would scream, :( then he woke me up this morning by biting me! lol


----------



## EmandBub

aww no!! :(
hope he goes to sleep nice for you tonight hon :hugs:
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks, 
now hes playing with some toys on the floor :) 
and my dog keeps trying to kiss him and he keeps pushing her away! ahah


----------



## QuintinsMommy

polo_princess said:


> Im SO hungover :dohh:

hope you feel better soon 
when I was younger (tho im only 20) I use to be able to drink then the next day wake up and go to work, now If i drink I feel like I'm gonna die the next day :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

LOL charming!! How many teeth has he got? Brooke didnt have any at his age :rofl:

I dont know why im so hungover, i only drunk 1 bottle of wine, but boy my head hurt soooo badly this morning :hissy:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hes got two, :) they came outta no wear, in the morning there was nothing later in the day my mom was like "wow there is a tooth coming in" then the next day there was one, and the next two! and he didnt even make a fuss about it.


----------



## LoisP

Hey :wave: is anyone welcome here? Don't really know what the subject of conversation is, as theres 17 pages!!! :haha: 
xOxO


----------



## EmandBub

hey Lois :hugs:
sure everyones welcome, right Rome?
xx


----------



## LoisP

Ok :) Pahaha my feet are swollen up, looks like ive got raw chicken breasts celloptaped to the sides of my feet :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

eww that's a loverly thought :haha:
water retention?
xx


----------



## samface182

HI GUYS! :hi:
im totally joining this thread 
xx


----------



## EmandBub

Sammmmm :)
how're you honey?
xx


----------



## abbSTAR

LoisP said:


> Ok :) Pahaha my feet are swollen up, looks like ive got raw chicken breasts celloptaped to the sides of my feet :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: !!
damn those sexy pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Tanara

_How are all your Ladies LO's doing? 
Teen pregnancy isnt as lively without you all!_


----------



## LoisP

Yep.. the joys of pregnancy! :rofl:
definately water retention!!



Tanara said:


> _How are all your Ladies LO's doing?
> Teen pregnancy isnt as lively without you all!_

My LO is doing good, happily kicking away what seems to be non stop for a whole week now, i love it... but must say it's draining all of my energy!!
xox


----------



## Tanara

_awwh,  My LO just discovered my ribs... was hoping to avoid the ribs._


----------



## LoisP

Aww no!! Most painful thing is when Shaun gets up in my ribs and then starts twitching... arghhhh the pain lol :)


----------



## Tanara

_my son was a rib baby, although I will say i prefer her in my ribs then on my bladder._


----------



## LoisP

definately :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

everyone sleeping?


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna loved my ribs...and sticking her butt up in them, lol. Even now that she has dropped she manages to stretch out somehow and stick something up there


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quin was like that too at the end lol his head was super low but i still had legs in my ribs

happy 38 weeks hun


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks :D


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't get how she does it, lol. She must be a long baby, that or I just have a short torso, lol. Either way, I want her out asap


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol are you short? im only 5' so i think thats why plus he was....let me go check...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he was 21inchs, so thats like 1.75 feet!


----------



## AriannasMama

Well I am 5'4, not short but not tall either.


----------



## AriannasMama

I have been having irregular contractions :dance:. Though I doubt it means anything, my mom is convinced I won't make it to this weekend, but I am negative and think I will go overdue, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

woo are they painful?


----------



## AriannasMama

A little, they just sorta feel like stomach cramps when you need to poo, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol thats good 
:dust: labour dust :dust:


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks! I'm way too impatient to be pregnant, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i was the same way! now i miss the excitement of waiting lol


----------



## AriannasMama

lol I hate waiting! I just want her to be here already! I need to go take a walk or something...lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

& now I am starting to wonder if what I think is her in my ribs is a contraction? My whole tummy gets hard when it happens, then it goes away after a minute, then she starts moving all over. I hate not knowing, lol. & I don't want to get myself excited and rush to the hospital for nothing, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sounds like one ,but it could be a Braxton hick 
did your doctor or mid wife when to go to the hospital?
my doctor said when my contractions were 5 mins apart, my water broke, bleeding red blood, feeling no movement, or thought something wasn't right. haha he made me say them over and over, and i think im forgetting one.


----------



## AriannasMama

He hasn't said, lol. If nothing else progresses I should call monday. I feel like doctors dont really tell you much, lol. When we were leaving my appointment he was like "well, she might come early, but she might not" :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: my sons doctor is like that, i swear if i didnt ask anything he wouldnt even speak the whole apointment! the only thing he says is "okay take his clothes off and lay him down" "now his diaper" "heres his needle" :haha: other then that i have to ask


----------



## AriannasMama

lol. yeah, its annoying, he's nice, but telling me "she could come early, but she might not" tells me NOTHING at all, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea my doctor was right on he told my wednesday he would be born that weekend , and he would be just about 9lbs and no way i will go over due lol 
he was born sunday at 8lbs 15.8oz 
i was like WOW! and he wasn't there when i gave birth but he came to see me the next day and was like I told you so. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish he told me something like that, lol. Though at the last appointment he said it was possible he would see me at the hospital before my next appointment, cause I have progressed well. & I think Arianna wont be over 7.5lbs unless I go over, he estimated her at 6.5lbs last week, but who knows. I was 10lbs when I was born! lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow! was your mom over due with you?


----------



## AriannasMama

I was only 7 days late, lol. BUT my dads side of the family has a history of big babies, he was 11lbs and his dad was 13lbs! I was really only big when I was born though, by the time I was a year old I was barely even 20lbs, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe quin is about 20lbs now. 
:(:( hes getting so old. lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Hes super cute btw :). Yeah, I was petite afterwards, I was just a giant newborn, haha. I am super glad the doc doesnt think my LO is that big, I don't think my body could handle that, lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, i hope your LO comes soon:)


----------



## AriannasMama

Me too! 

I requested you on FB, btw. I am so slow about adding BnB girls on there, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol thanks for the add, i like when people from bnb tell me they are adding me because sometimes i forget real names and i dont want to add people i dont even know haha


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, I get too many random requests, or requests from people from high school that never even spoke to me or that were total bitches/assholes.... I think some people just like to be nosy.


----------



## EmandBub

anyone still here? :)
x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm here :)


----------



## EmandBub

Donna!! :hugs:
how are you and little Ava doing?
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

We're okay I guess. :hugs:

How about you and little Eden bump? x


----------



## EmandBub

everything OK?
We're both great! :D xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Kinda, I've put a thread in GS if you want to read it :hugs:
Just kinda low at the moment & I'm pretty ill too.

Glad you're both okay! Had any twinges or anything yet? x


----------



## EmandBub

aww I'll go post honey!
hope you feel better :( *hugs*

the odd braxton hicks
but not anything consistent :(
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww still a good sign though! Are you ready for her to come or could you do with a little more time?
I was ready for ages then the day I went shopping and was in the middle of doing the washing the contractions got bad :dohh:

Thankyou :hugs: x


----------



## EmandBub

I could do with a teeny wincy bit more time :rofl:
but I wouldn't mind terribly if she showed her face
lol aww Ava knew ;)
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Hehe aww I recokn she will be here in about 6 days :)
Not that I am any good at guessing when babies will come!

Yeah she did, she's still the same now, whenever I wanna get anything done she wants me!


----------



## EmandBub

6? 
oo dear :rofl:
Lois said she'd be here on the 21st ;) lol

she senses it ;)
must have a radar!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hi :)


----------



## EmandBub

heya Rome :hugs:
how're you and little man?
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good you and bump?


----------



## EmandBub

both great thanks :)
did Quin end up sleeping last night?
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just read your threat rainbows_x :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not very well :( i got him into the crib just fine, then about 12 he woke up and took me an hour to get him back to sleep in his crib, then he was up again at 5 and i had to take him into bed with me cause i was just too tired.


----------



## EmandBub

does he always wake up twice in the night? *hugs*
aww honey :(
I'm sorry.. hope he goes to bed nicely tonight
so you're not as tired
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he use to be a good sleeper lol it only really bad right now because im trying to stop co-sleeping

can you hurry up and give birth please? :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

aww how come you want to stop?
did you start as soon as he was born?

& :rofl: why the rush?
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I want to stop be he rolls over the bed, it wakes me plus it makes me nervous he will fall off 
cause i wanna see cute little new born pictures :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

aww why not just put a load of cushions around? 
or pad the floor? :haha:
lol! well, I'll agree ;)
I can't wait to see what she looks like :D
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea i could but i thibk we just need to stop the co-sleeping while he is still young


----------



## rainbows_x

:hi: I'm back again.

Ava is up gurgling and making funny faces :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: she's such a cutie :)
& yeah Rome that's probably a good idea 
get him used to sleeping in his own room and bed :hugs:
I know it's hard, but just stick it out 
xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna will be sharing a room with me but she will be in a crib from day one. I hope she doesn't have trouble falling asleep!


----------



## EmandBub

yeah Eden's sharing with me coz we don't have a spare bedroom to use as a nursery 
xx


----------

